# King Blank



## Mullet Killer (Dec 25, 2012)

Looking to buy a quality king blank any suggestions? Would like it to be more than 8ft , somethin for throwin cigs, and rather thinner than thick. Would be used out on the Piers.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

I currently have a Cousin's Tackle SW907 blank that is a killer king blank. If you're not familiar with Cousin's google it up. It's Made in USA by the founder of Seeker blanks. If you're interested in checking out just hit me up.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I would look into a rainshadow. I have a 1088 and it is a pretty good all around blank for throwing cigs and jigs. The 1087 might be a little better if you are only throwing cigs and lys though


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

I am a big fan of Rainshadow blanks for the money.


----------



## Mackerel mauler (Sep 22, 2013)

Rainshadow 1087 1027 and rainshadow swb80M are my favorite graphites.


----------

